# Mid Iowa



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates? Thank you.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Qual had 7 dogs back to last series. Triple with 1 retired. Lee Amundson and Callie get the win


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Qualifying Placements? updates on Open, AAA & derby? Thank you!


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Whats going on there?


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates yet??? Paul and I are interested in what has been happening in the Mid Iowa FT. Thanks


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Open.....1-Dewey-Inca. 2-Stracka-Merry. 3- Beck-Shooter. 4-Dewey -?. RJ-Beck-Otter. The Qual only had 3 dogs finish....#14- Amundson and Callie.....with Beck taking 2nd & 3rd. That's all I know.


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks fetchbrowndog any more updates please thanks.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone have the dog's names that finished the qual.
Clinton or Noah perhaps??
Nana Sue


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/ Dr.David Aul,H/Jim Beck, & Magic's "Clinton" for becoming QAA with a 2nd place ribbon at the Mid-Iowa Field Trial.

Also CONGRATS To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Jim Beck, & Magic Trick's "Noah" for earning a 3rd place in the Qual at Mid-IowaFT.Outstanding Beck Retrievers


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats to Lee Amundson for the Qualifying win and to John Goosen and Scout for the fourth place finish. Way to go Ed Krueger and Chef on the Am win. Also Congrats to Ted Gardner on a Derby win with Juice and Bruce Mountain's third run by Rick Bullock.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you to the judges & hard workers that put on a good trial.
Amt: 
1st Ed Krueger & Chef
2nd Dave Seivert & Thief (plus an open RJ)
3rd Vern Hasenbank & Dealer (Qualifies for his very first National) Way to go Vern!!
4th John Stracka & Freeway
RJ Bob Heise & Reggie
Jams to Stracka & Mercy 
& Mike Judas with Tick


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Ed Krueger and Chef for winning the Amateur, Dave and Glenda Seivert for 2nd in the Amateur and Reserve Jam in the Open with Thief. Jim and Amy for 3rd and 4th in the Open and 2nd and 3rd in the Qualifying. Way to go Walker in the Derby. Congratulations to everyone else who received a ribbon at the trial.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Thank you to the judges & hard workers that put on a good trial.
> Amt:
> 1st Ed Krueger & Chef
> 2nd Dave Seivert & Thief (plus an open RJ)
> ...


Ed and Chef got the Blue! Great Job.

Vern, Cathy and Dealer headed for the Nat! Sweet.

Jim and Amy had very good weekend. Congrats.

And Congrats to all finishers this weekend.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Ed & Chef on the AM win, Vern and Dealer on their 3rd and qualifying for the national, and to team Beck on a fine weekend performance by dogs and handlers.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Ed and Chef got the Blue! Great Job.
> 
> Vern, Cathy and Dealer headed for the Nat! Sweet.
> 
> ...



Ditto! Pretty good weekend for SD dogs!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Nothing on the Open?
Sue


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Open was listed on the first page of posts.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Ditto! Pretty good weekend for SD dogs!


Ditto from us as well !


----------

